#launchpad-meeting 2006-10-30
<ddaa> Good morning
<ddaa> SteveA: jamesh: spiv: lifeless: MEETING STARTS
<spiv> Good evening.
<ddaa> lifeless: hello limited IRC client
<SteveA> hi
<ddaa> == Agenda ==
<ddaa> Next meeting Monday 6 November, 10:00-10:45 UTC.
<ddaa> * production status
<ddaa> * status reports
<ddaa> * Singapore meeting
<ddaa> == Roll call ==
<ddaa> _thumper_ is on leave until start of December.
<lifeless> ddaa: hello impersonation
<ddaa> lifeless: whut?
<jamesh> hi
<ddaa> I'm identified, I'm no impersonation.
<lifeless> I'm teasing you back
<ddaa> okay, poolie is "gone away for a bit"
<lifeless> its now 9pm here
<lifeless> I'm going to ask the reviewers meeting to move, and I'd like to ask this one to move back one hour too. 
<ddaa> maybe he should change his away message to "gone away for a byte", though
<ddaa> == Production status ==
<lifeless> this is applicable to the 'next meeting' topic.
<ddaa> you mean one hour earlier?
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> hu... 10am is harsh
<lifeless> 10pm start for a meeting is harsher
<lifeless> :)
<poolie> (hi, excuse me)
<ddaa> I disagree, but I guess it's a matter of style
<jamesh> ddaa: harsh for people who keep normal hours :)
<lifeless> poolie: hi. I've just been saying, that I'd appreciate it if this meeting could move to 0900 UTC
<ddaa> I'm okay to give it a try
<spiv> I'm fine with that (unsurprisingly).
<ddaa> though I might have a hard time showing up and being useful that early in the morning
<ddaa> SteveA: any objection?
<jamesh> I'm indifferent -- the meeting is still 6pm for me
<poolie> i'd like that too
<ddaa> Okay: Next meeting Monday 6 November, 09:00-09:45 UTC.
<ddaa> be the coffee be with me
<lifeless> thank you
<SteveA> I object to your not being useful in the morning.
<SteveA> I'm fine with the new time
<ddaa> SteveA: one of the good things with this job for me, is that it's compatible with this congenital problem I have with mornings.
<lifeless> your genitals do not rise well in the mornings ?
<lifeless> I really did not need to know that.
<spiv> lifeless: let's not go there
<SteveA> you're working closely with antipodeans
<SteveA> so, I think you should find a way to work effectively in european mornings
<ddaa> lifeless: you should know about that, we slept long enough in the same room
<ddaa> Let's move on. Waking up early has been a problem for me all my life.
<ddaa> == Production status ==
<SteveA> try to go more for existentialism than fatalism
<ddaa> Nothing much new this week. I have been testing some new code in importd-autotest.
<ddaa> jamesh: anything new in production from you?
<SteveA> "the morning exists, and it isn't fatal"
<lifeless> I have a new agenda item too, please be sure to ping me at the end. Right now, I'm partially here, partially busy. sorry.
<jamesh> ddaa: stub ran the product-release-finder in production, so we have a bunch of new ProductRelease records
<ddaa> Haha!
<jamesh> I don't think I've got anything else new launchpad-bazaar related in production this week
<spiv> This is sort of related to production status: what's the status of the bzr webserve on devpad?
<ddaa> any plan to run it on a regular basis?
<jamesh> ddaa: I think he's got it running regularly, but I will check
<ddaa> spiv: I thought you were in charge of this sort of thing :)
<SteveA> the bzr webserver is running on devpad, we need to get it RTed to be hooked up to an external server.
<SteveA> I think there may be an RT issue on this already
<SteveA> it should be protected with a certificate, perhaps, or a password
<ddaa> SteveA: you meeting setting a http proxy so it's accessible from outside the DC?
<lifeless> its running, stevea pout in a rt reuqest
<SteveA> can't parse that
<spiv> A glance at the devpad apache config suggests it's there, and protected by needing certificate, but I don't seem to have the client cert it needs.
<SteveA> I need to pout in an RT request?
<lifeless> you did
<lifeless> at the time
<spiv> It's elmo's hidden weakness.
<jamesh> lifeless: looking at the apache config on devpad, https://devpad.canonical.com/code/rf/launchpad/devel requires a cert and passes through to localhost:8088
<lifeless> jamesh: yes
<lifeless> as spiv said :)
<ddaa> "we need to get it RTed to be hooked up to an external server.", you mean hooking up to allow people to access it without setting up their own ssh tunnel?
<lifeless> and we tried last week. But the cert seems to be unknown
<spiv> jamesh: nearly, except that it needs a trailing slash ;)
<spiv> Or did last week...
<lifeless> ddaa: start over. There is a bzr webserve accessible at https://devpad.canonical.com/code/rf/launchpad/devel/ but no-one has the certificate needed.
<ddaa> ack
<lifeless> someone needs to rt a certificate replacement
<spiv> Ok, so it's with the admins, and there is RT request floating about somewhere.
<ddaa> And SteveA owns the RT?
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> the preior RT would have been done. We need a new one to fix its access :)
<ddaa> spiv: care to follow up on this?
<spiv> Ok.
<ddaa> Oh something else. I put a RT to get up-to-date pysvn bindings on import slaves.
<ddaa> needed for current rocketfuel code
<ddaa> will talk with SteveA about this later
<ddaa> Moving on.
<ddaa> == Status reports ==
<ddaa>  * spiv: supermirror-smart-server.
<ddaa>  * jamesh: product-release-finder.
<ddaa>  * ddaa: python import.
<jamesh> nothing more to report on p-r-f than it having been run in production
<ddaa> so, I tested the python import with the new cscvs/partial-copy code, found a flaw in my initial design, will fix soon. After this there are very good odds that python and silva are going to work.
<lifeless> sweet
<spiv> I have no news on the supermirror-smart-server.
<spiv> ddaa: awesome
<ddaa> There are also some other random importd bugfix in importd-autotest ATM, so it might be that they helped a bit too. See you soon on PendingReviews.
<ddaa>  * jamesh: spec-branches.
<ddaa>  * ddaa: pyrex.
<ddaa>  * poolie: bzr-lp features.
<ddaa> I uploaded my current work on pyrex bindings to devpad, and put in pending reviews. The good stuff is going to depend on the partial-copy landing, but the current work probably needs a fair amount of review polish first.
<jamesh> I didn't get round to discussing spec-branches with you, so haven't got anything to report on it
<ddaa> oh right
<ddaa> jamesh: let's set up a time to discuss spec-branch. Say, tomorrow 10:00 UTC?
<jamesh> okay
<ddaa> or later if that's okay with you :)
<ddaa> poolie: anything new from the bzr-lp soap-box that you wish to mention before talking about the Singapore meeting?
<jamesh> can do 11 UTC if that's better for you
<ddaa> jamesh: by all means
<ddaa> Tomorrow 11:00 UTC
<ddaa> poolie: hello?
<poolie> ddaa: tim has written up a good number of bzr-lp features
<poolie> from our meeting in singapore
<ddaa> okay, so let me start the next item and the stage is yours
<poolie> ok
<ddaa> == Singapore meeting ==
<ddaa>  * poolie: Report on outcome of the Singapore meeting.
<poolie> ok, we had a good meeting
<ddaa> please, tell us what went on down there!
<poolie> our effort is in three main areas
<SteveA> ddaa: I'm still in the office of the silva people, so I'd like to know when there's something for them to play with
<poolie> bzr by itself; bzr with launchpad; and bzr for the distro
<poolie> a summary might be better done in email; i can do that later
<ddaa> SteveA: barring emergencies, that could be up in production within a week.
<poolie> but, there are no major changes of direction
<poolie> for lp some of the top priorities are going to be
<ddaa> tim alluded to the fact that he got a nice full plate
<poolie> - getting more value out of attaching branches to bugs - show badges to indicate this; let people get the diff to the landing target; a simple review interface
<poolie> we want to work on having private branches and products so that launchpad can dogfood more of this
<poolie> also to get a code browser up
<poolie> and to move jamesh's review and merge analysis tools into being launchpad features
<spiv> I like the sound of all this.
<jamesh> I noticed that you'd marked the braindump spec I wrote about that as obsolete
<poolie> spiv, ddaa, when i've checked they're all recorded as specs i'd like to let you grab things from the feature buffet
<poolie> jamesh: the one about bug-branch metadata?
<jamesh> poolie: PendingReviews in launchpad
<poolie> only because there are several specs in the same area and they should merge
<ddaa> poolie: so you'd like use to do some spec gardening, obsoleting superceded specs in favor of the new ones?
<poolie> jamesh: i don't remember changing that - maybe someone did from my machine?
<ddaa> or you mean you'd like us to start implementing stuff?
<poolie> ddaa, jamesh, spiv: yes, i would like if you could quickly garden the specs
<jamesh> poolie: https://features.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/pending-reviews-on-launchpad
<poolie> i meant i'd like to talk about what you'll each be doing in the next while, and which features you might want to work on 
<ddaa> ACTION: ddaa, spiv, jamesh: garden launchpad-bazaar specs
<ddaa> poolie: I'd like to focus on making vcs-imports not suck...
<spiv> poolie: this should wait until you've checked the singapore specs are all recorded, I assume?
<poolie> spiv: yes, that's what i meant
<spiv> Good, just making sure.
<ddaa> and fixing some other infrastructure issues, before adding new features
<poolie> ddaa: ok, let's talk about that later - say 0900 UTC  tomorrow?
<ddaa> 1000 UTC?
<poolie> i sympathize, i just want to understand what the roadmap is
<poolie> let's start on mail first
<poolie> ok
<poolie> lifeless: any other notable points from singapore for you?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> one of the goals of the singpore meeting was hct planning
<lifeless> cause we still want to achieve hct!
<lifeless> so I'd like to give a little status update on hct.
<poolie> lifeless: before you do 
<poolie> some of the discussion there is canonical-specific
<poolie> and this is not a canonical-specific channel
<ddaa> yeah, this is a bit awkyard
<poolie> can we lock it or something?
<poolie> who's the channel operator?
<lifeless> uhm
<jamesh> note that the channel is being logged
<lifeless> ubuntulog is probably the problem.
<lifeless> so let met say some vague things instead.
<lifeless> my primary goal of having a path forward has been achieved.
<lifeless> and this is tied into our long term plans as usual.
<lifeless> lets talk on #canonical-meeting about the specifics 
<lifeless> also, edgy++.
<poolie> ok
<ddaa> we can go to #launchpad-basement
<poolie> several package maintainers are now keeping their packaging info in bzr
<poolie> we want to encourage more of this
<SteveA> ddaa: in general, #launchpad-xxx channels are public, #canonical-xxx channels are private
<SteveA> there are grey areas here though
<lifeless> poolie: right.
<lifeless> so there is a wiki page
<lifeless> wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainedPackages
<lifeless> I think we agreed to try and move that into launchpad
<poolie> right - move this into something that's supported by launchpad, and also improve the tool experience for distro developers
<poolie> ok, so, next?
<poolie> helo?
<lifeless> poolie: we're in #canonical-meeting
<SteveA> are we done?
<lifeless> we're done
<lifeless> finito
#launchpad-meeting 2006-10-31
<ddaa> wow! colors in the pending branches summary!
<ddaa> looking at the diff now
<ddaa> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/tim/launchpad/spec-branches/full-diff
<ddaa> so... one of the things we agreed on with tim
<ddaa> was _not_ to make spec branches look like bugbranches
<jamesh> okay
<ddaa> in particular, the rule of thumb was "no YAGNI"
<ddaa> so, no bugbranch status
<ddaa> uh
<ddaa> no specbranch lifecycle
<ddaa> specificationbranch.summary was added on poolie's request
<ddaa> we also decided to make the specbranch page a form
<jamesh> so this would be used for comments related to the connection as opposed to spec.whiteboard or branch.whiteboard
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> the sort of thing you'd display in body of the spec page and the branch page
<ddaa> so, unlike the rest of launchpad, where every object has one read-only _page_ and a number of forms, we decided to have a single form for spec branch that allows editing the details _and_ deleting the spec-branch.
<jamesh> so, the main things needed is the browser code, then?
* ddaa goes back at the diff
<ddaa> right... the form declaration in the zcml is commented out
<ddaa> note that defaultView is +status
<jamesh> so who should be able to edit what?
<ddaa> no comment on specificationbranch.summary too
<ddaa> mh
<jamesh> +      <require
<jamesh> +          permission="launchpad.AnyPerson"
<jamesh> +          set_attributes="summary" />
<ddaa> I guess the answer would be something "who has the right to edit spec details"
<jamesh> is that accurate?
<ddaa> but I'm at a complete loss with the spec permission scheme...
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> it's fine with me
<ddaa> do you have a better suggestion?
<jamesh> if the idea is to have a single form, and be able to delete the link from there, that sounds fine
<jamesh> no need to handle changing the branch or spec fields of the link
<ddaa> right
<jamesh> It does leave the question of who should be allowed to delete the link though
<ddaa> the same as who is allowed to create it :)
<ddaa> just "any authenticated user" seems fine to me
<jamesh> do we base that on the specification permissions then?
<ddaa> I have do not grok spec permissions
<ddaa> I guess that to preserve the current level of permission it should be "whoever is able to edit the spec whiteboard"
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> spec.whiteboard has launchpad.AnyPerson permission
* ddaa longs for a more expressive permission system
<ddaa> then go for it
<ddaa> To add a spec-branch, we also need at least one form. We have a branch vocabulary that can be restricted per product. I'm in favour of using the unrestricted branch vocabulary.
<ddaa> and put the form in the context of the spec
<ddaa> the add form should redirect to the context object (not the specbranch form), and allow setting the summary directly.
<ddaa> while you are at it, it would be nice if the branch vocabulary could be extended to recognise the canonical url of branches in launchpad.
<jamesh> you mean the bazaar.launchpad.net ones?
<ddaa> initially, we do not need the ability to create a spec-branch from the branch page
<ddaa> jamesh: I mean launchpad.net/people ones
<ddaa> so people can find branches by browsing around, and copy-paste the url of the page, I remember I tried it myself in the past :)
<ddaa> but that's arguably an orthogonal change
<ddaa> That all I can think of right now.
<ddaa> Keep it as simple as possible, and maybe a bit more simple than that if you can get away with it.
<ddaa> Any question?
<jamesh> nope.  I think that covers it
<ddaa> Okay. Thank you for your help.
#launchpad-meeting 2009-10-28
 * sinzui looks about
<sinzui> #startmeeting
<sinzui> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:01. The chair is sinzui.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<abentley> me
<flacoste> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<sinzui> hmm, we may be an hour early
<gary_poster> me
<salgado> me
<intellectronica> me
<salgado> sinzui, I don't think so
<henninge> me
<al-maisan> me
<deryck> me
<henninge> danilo has a bed headache so he might not come.
<adeuring> me
<henninge> s/bed/bad/
<henninge> dunno if he's in bed ...
<sinzui> we all have laptops. I assume that some of you are attending this meeting from your bed in you pajamas
<sinzui> [TOPIC] agenda
<sinzui> * Roll call
<sinzui> * Action items
<sinzui> * UI review call update
<sinzui> * Peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<intellectronica> pyjamas are a redundant nicety
<sinzui> [Topic] Action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Action items
<sinzui> * barry to get with mrevell on guidelines migration from old wiki to new
<sinzui> ^ I do not think this has happened
<mrevell> No, it hasn't. My apologies, it's still on my "to do"
<sinzui> mrevell: thanks
<sinzui> I will keep it on the agrenda
<sinzui> * intellectronica and barry to draft guidelines for drive-by cleanups
<intellectronica> sorry, i didn't find the time to do this. please keep it on the list, i will do it next week when there's a bit more time
<sinzui> I will
<sinzui> [Topic] UI review call update
<MootBot> New Topic:  UI review call update
<sinzui> Gosh this weeks meeting was pretty quick.
<intellectronica> yeah, the only interesting item was about helping developers get up to speed with integrating widgets
<intellectronica> we decided to talk to tim, who reported some difficulties and has started documenting the process
<intellectronica> if any developer still hasn't done any integration work for lazr js widgets, and wants some help and/or wants to help documenting the steps they take, you are most welcome
<sinzui> thanks intellectronica.
<sinzui> [Topic] Peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  Peanut gallery
<intellectronica> b.t.w francis regularly sends meeting notes for that call now. do we really need this section in this meeting?
<sinzui> Indeed I was looking at those notes
<sinzui> I think we are only concerned that the team is reading them
<intellectronica> we can do a quiz
<sinzui> lightning reviews of the week that was
<intellectronica> thanks sinzui, you should always chair ;)
<sinzui> I'll bring this matter up with the antipodeans.
<sinzui> As I think about all the talent whose attention I assume I have, I want advice on how to test something I have seen in reviews.
<allenap> me
<sinzui> I do not like story tests that verify a link it not present; they are not a part of the story
<sinzui> We have tales formatters that ensure the links is rendered correctly (or not at all) and we have permission decorators for links
<sinzui> So as long as the link is defined correctly and the approved formatter is used, I do not want to vague test that some user does not see the link...
<sinzui> But there is a problem with out links and views that we are *not* tesing
<sinzui> lp.testing.menu has a helper that will verify all the links in the menu have a view. During the 3.0 release I found many that did not!
<sinzui> I used the helper to find and remove the bad links
<sinzui> Last week I found a new problem that I do not know how to test...
<sinzui> We have links and views that disagree about permission.
<sinzui> eg. the link is public, the view is edit.
<sinzui> in my case, though, there was a companion view that as launchpad.View. I had to audit many links and views.
<sinzui> Q: Is it possible to test that a link and its view have the same permission?
 * sinzui thanks everyone for their patience
<adeuring> sinzui: perhaps I'm missing your point why tests for non-existence in stories are bad (for yure they are noisy), but they can ensure that the right permission decorator is used.
<adeuring> ...non-existience of links...
<sinzui> adeuring: checking for non-existence in a story is wrong.
<adeuring> sinzui:  where else would you do do this test?
<sinzui> adeuring: we can test the links elsewhere. in fact, the menu helper could be used to verify all links for permission, but that will not help with the link to view permission
<sinzui> adeuring: testing contract and implementation details belong in browser/tests
<adeuring> ok
<intellectronica> sinzui: i think i understand why you dislike testing this kind of stuff in stories, but you should consider the benefits. i think they outweigh the problems with this approach
<intellectronica> doctests are easier to write and read, and most importantly much much easier to maintain, because they include a lot more context
<sinzui> The testrbowser is not testing tales, and stories should not know about markup.
<intellectronica> sinzui: why?
<sinzui> intellectronica: browser/tests can be unit or doc they can even employ the test browser.
<intellectronica> sinzui: that's going back to the chaos we had before the tree re-org
<sinzui> intellectronica: Stories are integration tests that verify that a user can traverse many pages to accomplish a task. it is slow and labourious to use it to test details that have many factors at play at a high level
<intellectronica> sinzui: is this about the time it takes to run the test suite?
<sinzui> intellectronica: We still have chaos since we have developer writing form contract testing in stories
<sinzui> intellectronica: no, it is about knowing what we are testing and how we test it
<intellectronica> sinzui: but placing the files in a certain place or writing them in a particular format doesn't buy you confidence that you're testing what you need to
<sinzui> intellectronica: you misunderstand me.
<flacoste> sinzui: regarding the discrepancy in permission between links and views, it's usually on-purpose, the link is public but the view protected so that the user can see the link, but is asked to log in
<sinzui> Testing the rules of a link or a form are best done in isolation where you control that is happen.
<flacoste> sinzui: it's only a problem if the user is logged in and has permission to the link and not the view
<sinzui> flacoste: after discovering the link issue, I tried the links in production. I got a 403
<sinzui> flacoste: I understand your point. I think the approach to invite users to explore a feature is fine
<flacoste> right
<sinzui> Well I do not think there is any more to say on this.
<intellectronica> sinzui: maybe this is a good topic for the list? i really think that i don't understand the motivation behind your argument, so i could use a for-dummies explanation
<sinzui> intellectronica: I will. I can get examples
<intellectronica> sinzui: thanks
<sinzui> Does anyone else have an issue to announce/discuss
<sinzui> 5
<sinzui> 4
<sinzui> 3
<sinzui> 2
<sinzui> 1
<sinzui> thank you everyone.
<sinzui> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:38.
<sinzui> sorry
 * sinzui was distracted
<sinzui> who wants to talk about reviews?
<rockstar> sinzui, :)
<mwhudson> hi
<rockstar> thumper, wgrant, hi
<sinzui> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 16:14. The chair is sinzui.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<thumper> reviewer meeting?
<sinzui>  hello everyone and welcome to this week's antipodean  reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
 * rockstar is
<mwhudson> i am here
 * sinzui thinks everyone who will attend has spoken
<thumper> me
<sinzui> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<sinzui> * Roll call
<sinzui> * Action items
<sinzui> * UI review call update
<sinzui> * Peanut gallery
<sinzui> [Topic] Action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Action items
<sinzui> * barry to get with mrevell on guidelines migration from old wiki to new
<sinzui> ^ Not done yet
<sinzui> * intellectronica and barry to draft guidelines for drive-by cleanups
<sinzui> ^ Not done yet
<sinzui> [Topic] UI review call update
<MootBot> New Topic:  UI review call update
 * sinzui looks for trascript
<sinzui> intellectronica: yeah, the only interesting item was about helping developers get up to speed with integrating widgets
<sinzui> intellectronica: we decided to talk to tim, who reported some difficulties and has started documenting the process
<sinzui> intellectronica: if any developer still hasn't done any integration work for lazr js widgets, and wants some help and/or wants to help documenting the steps they take, you are most welcome
<sinzui> Since the UI meeting is producing notes for all of us to read, do we need a weekly update in this meeting?
<thumper> sinzui: intellectronica tried, but I was busy :)
<rockstar> sinzui, I think lazr-js could use more documentation in general.
<sinzui> I think documentation and lack of leadership was a concern for other canonical groups when they were told of use it
<rockstar> sinzui, so does lazr-js need a leader?
<sinzui> beuno: quickly recovered by inviting landscape and U1 people to the lazr-js sprint
<sinzui> rockstar: Without a sense of who is guiding it, many potential contributors are hesitant to join
<sinzui> moving on
<sinzui> [Topic] Peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  Peanut gallery
 * thumper throws a peanut at sinzui
<sinzui> I brought up the topic of menu and link testing. I do not like the testing that link is not present in a story
<sinzui> The matter was complicated by a subdiscussions about where and what we test
<mwhudson> we test far too much in stories, yes
<mwhudson> sinzui: i notice that registry has far more tests in browser/tests these days
<sinzui> We are doing a lot of view tests since we have a tremendous number of them
<sinzui> Menus are defines in browser, so that is where I expect to so verification of link permissions, state, etc...
<mwhudson> yep, i think it's a good thing
<sinzui> I think I need to take my concerns to the dev list.
<mwhudson> this reviewers meeting has a slightly different approach to testing than the other one sometimes :-)
<sinzui> I am certain of two things. We have links to views that do not exist. We have links with permissions different from the view it links to
<mwhudson> seems likely
<sinzui> Gentleman, do you have any concerns that we should be discussing?
<sinzui> 5
<mwhudson> nope
<thumper> nope
<sinzui> 4
<sinzui> 3
<sinzui> 2
<sinzui> 1
<sinzui> thank you gentleman. I will compile the transcripts
<mwhudson> thanks sinzui
<sinzui> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 16:29.
#launchpad-meeting 2009-10-29
<Ursinha> MootBot, hi
<Ursinha> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:01. The chair is Ursinha.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<Ursinha> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<Ursinha> apologies from matsubara, he's unwell today
<allenap> me
<sinzui> me
<Ursinha> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<Ursinha> me!
<Chex> salut
 * Ursinha is happy, karmic koala is out :)
<Ursinha> rockstar, hi
<gary_poster> ,e
<gary_poster> me
<Ursinha> hi noodles775, are you replacing bigjools today?
<Ursinha> stub, rockstar are missing
<Ursinha> bigjools as well
<Ursinha> lets move on, they should join us soon
<Ursinha> (or not :P)
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<Ursinha>  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<rockstar> ni
<Ursinha>  * DBA report (stub)
<danilos> me
<Ursinha>  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> danilos, go rest man, I can do that for us :)
<danilos> Ursinha, ok, thanks!
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>  * gary to talk to leonardr about cherry picking lazr.restful updates on lpnet for bug 331990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in launchpad-foundations "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331990
<Ursinha>  * allenap and matsubara to talk about the timeouts on bug pages
<Ursinha>  * matsubara to talk to stub about the DBA report when he gets back
<Ursinha> allenap, did you? :)
<Ursinha> gary_poster, ^
<gary_poster> mine: I've been trying to land the pertinent branch for several days, encountering complications and my own mistakes.  I'm trying today too.
<Ursinha> thanks gary_poster
<allenap> Ursinha: A bit :) There was some discussion about the +index page on the list, but, iirc, it didn't come to any conclusions other than "yes, we'd like to fix it".
<Ursinha> [action] gary_poster to try to land branch that cherry picks lazr.restful updates on lpnet for bug 331990
<MootBot> ACTION received:  gary_poster to try to land branch that cherry picks lazr.restful updates on lpnet for bug 331990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in launchpad-foundations "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331990
<Ursinha> allenap, ok, right
<Ursinha> allenap, BugTask:+index is not the main offender, though it's in the top ten :P
<Ursinha> allenap, I'll talk with matsubara to ask him if he took notes somewhere
<Ursinha> [action] ask matsubara about his outstanding items from last meeting
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ask matsubara about his outstanding items from last meeting
<Ursinha> hi stub :)
<allenap> Ursinha: Surely that's the top offender from bugs though?
<Ursinha> allenap, I see DistroSeries:+index
<allenap> Ursinha: That's Soyuz then :) Not going near that :)
<Ursinha> allenap, hehe
<Ursinha> it's already being fixed by registry, iirc
<sinzui> We landed a fix for DistroSeries:+index but the change is not on edge yet
<Ursinha> ha!
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<allenap> Cool. Apologies to Soyuz for tarring them with the Registry brush.
<Ursinha> allenap, about bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/453203, is there something we can do?
<Ursinha> sinzui, is https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1396EA55 related to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/462742? If not I'll be happy to file a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453203 in apport "UnicodeDecodeError in +filebug: unexpected code byte" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1396EA55
<Ursinha> I've already asked henninge to triage https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/462891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462742 in launchpad-registry "OOPS getting a project index page as an anonymous user" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462891 in rosetta "TraversalError on +export" [Undecided,New]
<Ursinha> [action] Ursinha to ask translations to triage bug 462891
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to ask translations to triage bug 462891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462891 in rosetta "TraversalError on +export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462891
<sinzui> Ursinha: that fix was landed by intellectronica yesterday
<Ursinha> sinzui, you told me that yesterday, but is that oops related?
<sinzui> Ursinha: yes it is the bug subscription link
<henninge> sinzui: actually, this is oopsing on trying to access preferredemails/email.
<sinzui> Ursinha: sorry. I am wonrg
<allenap> Ursinha: I opened a task against apport in Ubuntu. I can follow up with pitti, see if he has ideas. Also, if I have time I'll try to find a way to get the apport data when we next see this error.
<Ursinha> oops
 * Ursinha reverts the change in the bug
<Ursinha> allenap, that would be much appreciated, thanks
<Ursinha> [action] allenap to follow up with pitti about bug 453203
<MootBot> ACTION received:  allenap to follow up with pitti about bug 453203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453203 in apport "UnicodeDecodeError in +filebug: unexpected code byte" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453203
<Ursinha> sinzui, want me to file a bug?
<sinzui> I will
<Ursinha> okay then
<Ursinha> thanks sinzui
<Ursinha> and allenap and henninge
<Ursinha> henninge, you can triage bug 462891 if you have a moment :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462891 in rosetta "TraversalError on +export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462891
<Ursinha> well
<Ursinha> all three critical bugs are already fix committed, good
<Ursinha> the jscheck failure is being handled by BjornT, good
<henninge> Ursinha: I am on it.
<Ursinha> henninge, thank you  :) ice_cream++
<Ursinha> moving on
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Ursinha> hi Chex
<Ursinha> :)
<Chex> hello
<Chex> here is our report for this week
<henninge> Ursinha: yeah!
<Chex> - LP Ship-it progress in time for Ubuntu release-day:
<Chex>         ; New LP app-servers are running
<Chex>         ; New LP front-end web servers are running
<Chex>         ; New LP Auth DB server has been switched to and is running
<Chex>         ; We have a spare LP server available in case of needed extra performance in high loads.
<Chex> - LP Incidents of note:
<Chex>         ; CP 8536 to lpnet,bzrsyncd
<Chex>         ; cowboy config patch to switch auth db master to sweetcherry
<Chex>         ; CP 8539 to bzrsyncd, crowberry
<Chex> does anyone have any questions??
<stub> hackberry going boom might be an incident of note.
<Ursinha> Chex, nice to hear we're ready to the ubuntu frenesy :)
<Chex> stub: oh ok, neglected to put that on the list
<Ursinha> *frenzy
 * stub frenzies
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> stub, you can comment on that in your section, that is now :)
<Ursinha> any questions for Chex?
<sinzui> Ursinha: that is an interesting oops, the create_milestone error only affects an anonymous user on edge.
<Ursinha> sinzui, why is it interesting?
<sinzui> How often is someone anonymous on edge?
<Ursinha> sinzui, sure!
<Ursinha> indeed
<Ursinha> following a link, maybe?
<Ursinha> this is indeed weird
<Ursinha> well, lets move on just for the sake of the meeting
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> We lost one of the slave databases earlier this week (~05:20 UTC Tuesday). The server load went through the roof. PostgreSQL and shells where still responding despite the load peaking at 94. Processes were not responding to signals.
<stub> It turned out one of the drive arrays had hung, so writes were blocking. I'm not sure if this had end user visible results, as the queries made to the slave a read only and likely would have been successfully served from RAM.
<stub> The slave was removed from replication as it could not be immediately investigated by IS (not important enough to wake anyone). It was added back into replication the next day.
<stub> Staging database updates are currently disabled, as fallout from
<stub> moving the authdb replication set master to a new database. A fix for Bug #461800 is up for review which is part of this. I still need to work more on the restoration scripts after this lands.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461800 in launchpad-foundations "new-slave.py no longer works" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461800
<stub> The new database dedicated to the login service (launchpad_prod_4, lpmain slave and authdb master) is running fine. With this and the new appservers we should hopefully weather release day.
<stub> oot.
<Ursinha> stub, fixing 461800 will make possible to reenable database updates on staging?
<stub> Its part of it, not the whole picture
<stub> That allows us to build the slave. I still need to build the original db from a pair of dumps instead of a single dump.
<Ursinha> I wonder how and if disabled database updates can affect QA
<stub> Generally not adversely.
<Ursinha> right
<Ursinha> stub, do you have an estimated time to finish that?
<stub> I want to have them working again by Monday. It depends if anything explodes from the release I guess.
<Ursinha> stub, right, good
<Ursinha> thanks
<Ursinha> does anyone have something for stub?
<Ursinha> all right
<Ursinha> Chex, a question, do you know when will PQM close?
<Ursinha> perhaps the release manage knows it better, noodles775, hi :)
<Ursinha> *manager
<noodles775> Ursinha, Chex: according to the docs, 00:00 UTC on Monday.
<Ursinha> noodles775, on Monday, right
<Ursinha> thanks :)
<Chex> Ursinha: ok, good to know then
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> I have something
<Ursinha> more of a reminder :)
<Ursinha> don't forget about QAing your stuff, it's now or never for next release! :) Needing help, ping the QA-person-in-charge and we'll be glad to help
<Ursinha> does anyone else have something?
<noodles775> Quite a few teams with > 15 items waiting for QA:
<noodles775> http://people.canonical.com/~lpqateam/test-plan-report-3.1.10.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://people.canonical.com/~lpqateam/test-plan-report-3.1.10.html
<Ursinha> noodles775, translations doesn't count, we're trying to use lp as QA tool, tagging bugs as qa-needstesting, qa-ok and so on
<Ursinha> I'll send one email to the list explaining that today
<noodles775> Ursinha: great, thanks.
<Ursinha> [action] Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<Ursinha> thanks for the reminder noodles775 :)
<Ursinha> right, anyone else?
<Ursinha> good!
<gary_poster> :-)
<Ursinha> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<Ursinha> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:34.
<Ursinha> thanks everyone
<gary_poster> thanks Ursinha
<Ursinha> you all rock
<Ursinha> gary_poster, :)
#launchpad-meeting 2010-11-03
<jelmer> is there a reviewers meeting today?
<henninge> I don't see a cancellation ...
<henninge> rockstar was supposed to chair, maybe he forgot
<henninge> ?
<jelmer> it doesn't look like he's around
<mars> he might still be sick
<henninge> yeah, we just figured ...
<mars> jelmer, did you just have the DST change
<mars> ?
<henninge> we did
<mars> ah, we did not :)
<mars> continental temporal drift
<henninge> oh, that's another problem point ...
